# Web Control Panel for ISP -- How to

## mxc

I have installed DTC  and worked with the developer of the programme to

build a gentoo installation script.. This is a quick how to to get it up and running. I am going to try and make an ebuild but have never done that before so it may take some time. I have opened a bug on bugzilla.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=98449

Steps to Install manually

0 Prerequisite software:

    a. postfix

    b. bind

    c. dovecot  -- remember to uncomment the line enabling pop3 in the dovecot.conf file.

    e. proftpd

    f. mod_php -- need gd in use flags

    g. mod_log_sql  --net-www/mod_log_sql-1.100

    h. Pear

    i. mysql

    j. amavisd-new

    k. mlmmj -- mailing list manager

    l.  cyrus-sasl -- need  Cyrus-SASL-2.20-r2 ~x86

    m. clamav

    n. apache --  net-www/apache-2.0.54-r12

You will also need to install the following pear package. At the command line type 

 *Quote:*   

> pear install Crypt_CBC

 

Make sure that the above services all work before proceeding. Do not worry about enabling them for virtual hosting etc. DTC will do this for you. The only service I had a problem with was proftpd but just copy the sample conf file and run it

1. You need to check out the cvs version of DTC as this is where the gentoo

specific changes are. Do the following

cvs -d :pserver:anonymous@gplhost.com:/var/lib/cvs login # (password is anoncvs)

cvs -d :pserver:anonymous@gplhost.com:/var/lib/cvs checkout dtc

2. Once the checkout is finished go to the the directort dtc/bin and run

makeGentoo. This will create a gentoo tarball for you

3. Unzip the tarball 

4. Change directories to the new directory and go

 *Quote:*   

> ./install.sh

 

5. Go to dtc.<configureddomain> in your web browser/

Will add more later.

----------

## mxc

sorry more info about this app can be found at 

http://www.gplhost.com/?rub=softwares&sousrub=dtc

i also tried web-cp but it was too complicated to install  :Sad: 

----------

## carpman

Anyone else used this and got any feedback on how it works?

see they have a gentoo install script!

----------

## mxc

Hi there,

I need to put some serious effort into the ebuild. Basically it doesnt work at present. The application itself works fine. There are bugs but I find that they are fixed quiet quickly when reported to gplhost.

----------

## carpman

 *mxc wrote:*   

> Hi there,
> 
> I need to put some serious effort into the ebuild. Basically it doesnt work at present. The application itself works fine. There are bugs but I find that they are fixed quiet quickly when reported to gplhost.

 

Thanks for reply, i have posted a link to this thread in another web hosting thread as there is lack of gentoo supported web hosting control panels and this looks like it could be the answer to a lots of users looking for such an app.

An ebuild would be good, with a bit more awreness of this solution you should get some help.

----------

## Mudboy

I've gotten it to install with Gentoo and PHP5, but you need a lengthy list of PHP USE arguments...  

I used 

```
USE="gd ldap session ssl png jpeg truetype berkdb gif apache2 cli dba pcre pear mysql sasl soap zlib" emerge dev-lang/php
```

My main problems now seem to be with SASL...  Also VHOSTS are populating correctly for me...

----------

## Mudboy

sorry, meant to say VHOSTS aren't working right now...

----------

## Mudboy

I'm working under the impression that  *Quote:*   

> . cyrus-sasl -- need Cyrus-SASL-2.20-r2 ~x86

  is meant to be 2.1.20-r2, and that at the minimum... that sound correct, or am I missing something...  Also, is the ~x86 important?

----------

## atct

Any more news on an ebuild for this?

----------

## SupuS

Hi all .. I am not able to install DTC.. I get this error:

# /etc/init.d/apache2 start

 * Apache2 has detected a syntax error in your configuration files:

Syntax error on line 17 of /usr/share/dtc/etc/vhosts.conf:

Invalid command 'LogSQLTransferLogTable', perhaps mis-spelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration

I tried to install all version of mod_log_sql which are in portage .. and always same problem ... on DTC forum I found post about mod_log_sql version .. DTC up than 1.17 need mod_log_sql 2 ..

help please   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## rajaie

mod_sql is diffrent tham mod_mysql .

----------

## Martz

Hows the ebuild going?

I'd really be interested in helping feedback, bug report and get this happy and stable in portage.

Need any help? Got little time?

Any updates appreciated before I hose my system trying to install this. 

Thanks,

Martin

----------

## ery

Dear mxc

I run a website of one domain name with a webserver and a mailserver.  Both servers are located in two separated machines.  If I install DTC for subdomains, can I inactivate posftix (mailserver) in the machine with the DTC?  Should I have to install postfix before DTC installataion, or just install DTC without postfix if I don't need additional mail server?

Thank you in advance and sorry for my bad English.

Ery

----------

## PM17E5

I was impressed with the dtc screenshots, and am kind of disappointed that this thread is not that recent so I'm not sure if this would even work. Does anyone still use or maintain this?

----------

